# my new turtle



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

He is a 6 inch painted turtle and I let him get used to his home for a week. I gave him a few pellets and bought 10 feeder fish today. There were 3 dead in his tank and I think he ate them because I can't find them. I think he killed one and ate it because I only see one dead one now. I will post pics.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sounds cool
what does the tank look like


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

cool man, that sounds nice...i love those turtles, post pics...

Carnivoro


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well right now I have him in a 12 gallon tuperware. But I am getting a free 40 gallon high which I will pimp out into a TURTLE PAD.


----------

